# Our fishing in february



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 
OUR FLORIDA IN FEBRUARY
Our Florida is now the third most populous state in the entire United States. While most of our country is battling blizzard after blizzard 

we in the Sunshine state are basking in 80 degree weather and enjoying all that 'OUR FLORIDA IN FEBRUARY' has to offer; and that is plenty. Like really fresh sea food? None better than Madeira Beach's pride and joy...the Friendly Fisherman restaurant. This first class eating establishment is widely known for offering the best grouper sandwiches in the industry. After feasting on from the boat to the table blackened grouper it's time for a leisurely stroll along the famous John's Pass Boardwalk:

For the more adventurous 'OUR FLORIDA' offers some of the best deep sea fishing in the entire world. Our home away from home for the next 44 hours, Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll, is ready to take 39 serious fishermen on a full moon snapper trip deep into the very heart of the gulf of Mexico:

First mate, Will, fills us in on what to expect:

We are ready. Mr. Doug Dallier of Kingston, Ohio leads the way:

Captain Garett Hubbard unleashes those two massive 'cats.'

We are out of here:


As we cross under John's Pass Bridge it's easy to see why Florida is so popular...shorts in February. That's 'OUR FLORIDA!' 

With warm temperatures, calm seas, and a breath-taking view...who could ask for anything more?

Well! There is always Chef Tammy's very cheesy chicken broccoli alfredo:


The February full moon is 2/22 at 1:20 P.M. We will be fishing a couple of days before the full of the moon. It just does not get any better than that:

Mr. John Martin shows us how it's done:


John is on a roll:

Mr. Larry Miller: 

Look at the size of that mangrove snapper:

They are getting even bigger:

The gag grouper are on fire:


Now that's an AJ to be proud of:

Captain Garett Hubbard is so proud of our Friday night catch:

This time of year red grouper can only be kept in waters less than twenty fathoms. No problem!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Just when we thought mangrove snapper could not get any bigger:

Wow! That was a night to remember. Wonder what Saturday will bring?
Would you believe a shrimp trawler and a 'bandit' fishing boat?
No problem! Properly managed there is room and fish for all.


Mr. Richard Sipple is gearing up for the much anticipated American red snapper season:


So is Mark:

Mark, that looks much bigger than any American red:

It is:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The AJ's are big, mean, and ready for a fight. But so are we! 


Mr. Martin is on a roll. John has now caught twelve gags and many very impressive mangos:


The American reds are still on fire:

Mr. Dallier, bet you do not see too many American reds back in Ohio:

Now there is a never before seen sight...A 'Fly-by' curtsy of Captain Bryon Holland and the Flying HUB. Talk about FAST, that boat is SUDDEN ! 

We have now caught, properly vented, and released over 100 gags. Looks like the long gag season this year is really going to be a good one:



It's always an honor to have the Marines represented on the Florida Fisherman ll. Mr. Leo Smith:

Dr. Ian Keith, PhD in Economics, is an expert at catching the elusive mangrove snapper:

Well! It's now late Saturday evening. Let's feast on a hot off the grill pork chop dinner, with all the trimmings, rekindle a most enjoyable trip, and appreciate one of the great wonders of Mother Nature...The heavens are on fire:

It's been a long, hard fought, trip. Let's hit our comfortable air conditioned bunks. YES! AC. Remember...'THIS I OUR FLORIDA IN FEBRUARY.' Take us home Captain John. Next stop...Madeira Beach, Florida. 
Now that was one quick night.
After visiting, 'OUR FLORIDA IN FEBRUARY' Mr. Doug Dallier, Kingston, Ohio, will never be the same.



Captain Garett hands out jack pot money for a 8.7 pound snapper, 23 pound AJ, and a 11.6 pound grouper:

In 'OUR FLORIDA' hunting is every bit as good as the fishing. Next up a visit to one of Florida's premier hunting ranches...Perry Florida's own Two Guys and A Hog Outfitters. My favorite stand sets in the middle of 1,000 acres overlooking two very active corn feeders. Talk about a breath-taking adventure...Florida wild boar hunting defies the imagination! 

Be sure to be on the look out for my Florida fishing & hunting reports to come. Better yet! Join me on the water and in the fields. See for yourself why Florida is now the third most populous state. 
Check out the short action packed video, 'OUR FLORIDA IN FEBRUARY.' See for yourself what it's really like to witness some of the best deep sea fishing in the entire world. 






Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess life in Florida is really tough. Somehow, some way, we will make it !


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

SHUSH! Too many freakin' people here already!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Good point ! Wish we could convince them to visit, spend a bundle, and return home


----------

